# Casting Rod



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Can anyone suggest what kind of rod and reel I could buy for salt water fishing? My Goal is to cast out as far as I can.

I bought a 10' "diezel" brand rod, but although I am strong enough to cast it, I am not getting that great of distance. Perhaps I bought the wrong kind if rod, maybe that rod is for fishing? 

Thanks for your thoughts....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I like the Diawa Emcast rods with a Penn 525. Good rod and reel to start with.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh Ok, I will have to check them. Diawa is a great company, and Penn reels are really good, I used to live right near one of their factories in Lansdale PA. I think you can buy direct from them if you go there.

I just got a 9' ugly stick because it was on clearance, I guess I will need a reel to match now  Perhaps I will try a smaller reel this time.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Ocean Master 12 ' medium-heavy or heavy with the Diawa emcastplus 5500 reel. Cost effective and gets the job done.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

First we need to know how much weight are you plan on throwing or you gonna toss plugs and do you want a spinner or conv. reel and how far do you need to throw.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

If you don't mind some practice and an occasional birdsnest, you'll get better distance with a conventional reel. I for one will never use it though.

All my rods are custom made, can't help there.

I have found that the best reel for the best price is the salt striker sold by Cabellas. They come in all sizes.

As for Penn's, they used to be the best, don't like them now. 
I also lived by that factory in Lansdale PA, but they've been closed for years!


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.

I usually throw maybe 2-4oz, and i don't really use plugs because I am not that familiar with the how-to. I have been fishing a while, but I really don't know that much details. I pretty much only know about putting a weight and a hook on the line and throwing it out as far as I can. 

I fished in Ocean City last summer, and there were some really experienced guys fishing there (like you guys). I think they had 4oz weights, I could NOT believe how far they were casting, there was like a 1/4 mile bridge and they were getting out right in the middle of the channel. I know you do not need to cast that far in all situations, but sometimes you do. 

Thanks for putting up with my newbie questions. I am doing my best to learn, and I can't really find that many good books on the subject of fishing. I found many books on salt-water fishing, but they are always about deep sea and overkill for where I go. (usually inshore)

I will try some of the reels you guys are suggesting, my plan from here is just to do some trial an error. perhaps I will try a different reel on different rods and see what results I get. Before I only had 1 freshwater rod, so 2 saltwater rods are better in any case.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

The only other advice that i have for you is, you don't have to cast far to catch fish, they're also 10 feet out. Don't get caught up in long range casts and surf rockets, there's fish everywhere.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

OK, thanks again.

Can you also tell me what kind of plugs? I look online and in the stores, but their are so many of them. I will assume i need salt water only plug? Some of the plugs are very big and look like they would be used for Tuna. Is their any standard, or how do people find out this infomation on what plugs to use?

I like the reels and equipment you guys suggested, I put them on my wish list. :fishing:


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

There's only a few i use, mostly surface plugs. yeah they can get pretty big and weighty. A friend has one the size and looks of a bunker and has actually caught fish on it. Thing is huge.

I just use the normal 4-7 inch surface plug/popper. Think it is a creek chub bass strike. Also pencil poppers work good.

Just pick a color and try it out. You dont have to spend alot of money on them.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

THanks for the help. I never thought about using plugs/popper, for some reason I was thinking they were only for fresh water  I will try out some of your ideas. I guess I need a heavy enough popper so I can cast, but not so big that I can't catch anything but a whale. hah. Thanks again.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

pick up some poppers 3-4 inches I use creek chub poppers in the back bay
chrome / Chartuese but use bigger poppers out front. yellow / red head or white -red head work well for me Polaris poppers


----------

